# MF 285 Hydraulic Filter/Strainer Question



## billy.boice (11 mo ago)

I have a Massey 285 that started being really slow lifting the 3 point. My first guess was filters. From what I found online, there should be a filter/strainer behind the triangle plate under the tractor. I removed the plate but see no resemblance of a filter.. what am I missing or where is the filter I need to change that would affect the 3 point lift?

Thanks!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The 285 parts diagrams show both an upright filter and an inverted filter options. If your tractor has the upright version, it won't be accessible from the bottom. You will need to go through one of the side covers. The pudding shown in the photo would indicate it would probably be need cleaning.


----------



## billy.boice (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> The 285 parts diagrams show both an upright filter and an inverted filter options. If your tractor has the upright version, it won't be accessible from the bottom. You will need to go through one of the side covers. The pudding shown in the photo would indicate it would probably be need cleaning.


Thank you, could you share those diagrams?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, but the AGCO website I use doesn't link well. It usually goes straight to the home page, and is a bit confusing to navigate until you become familiar with it. You can try this.








Login







na.apb.agcocorp.com


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Login







na.apb.agcocorp.com


----------



## billy.boice (11 mo ago)

I was able to find the diagrams, seems I have the upright version. Are you saying access is through this left side panel?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I know this isn't what you're hoping to hear, but on the older tractors, yes, with that left hand side cover off, the filter can be reached. It's no picnic, but can be done. However, with the lines and fittings pictured, that cover won't come off without first removing the lift cover and disconnecting the internal lines attached to the fittings on the inside. Those are actually bulkhead fittings with lines attached both inside and outside. Removing the right side cover is no help because the lift pump control linkage (and other stuff) is on that side. By the way, dealing with that control valve linkage is part of the lift cover removal process.


----------



## billy.boice (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I know this isn't what you're hoping to hear, but on the older tractors, yes, with that left hand side cover off, the filter can be reached. It's no picnic, but can be done. However, with the lines and fittings pictured, that cover won't come off without first removing the lift cover and disconnecting the internal lines attached to the fittings on the inside. Those are actually bulkhead fittings with lines attached both inside and outside. Removing the right side cover is no help because the lift pump control linkage (and other stuff) is on that side. By the way, dealing with that control valve linkage is part of the lift cover removal process.


So basically, remove everything from the seat down until I have the case open, disconnect the lines inside, disconnect the lines outside, remove left side cover, and I'll find my filter?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not exactly. Remove the three lift link pins, the seat, all the tinware, levers, linkage, etc over the lift housing. Then remove the right side cover and the control valve roller. Remove the lift pump standpipe and then remove the lift housing. With that off the screen can be reached, probably without disturbing much on left side cover. Maybe a line or two on the inside. There should also be a screen on the back of the auxiliary pump that will need attention as well, judging by the creamy look of the oil dripping in your photo. 

Typically, when removing a lift housing on Massey tractors I use a short length of light duty chain that I can fit a 7/16 bolt through, and attach it to the rearmost bolthole for the seat bracket. Once the gasket has been broken loose, use whatever lifting devise is available and lift straight up. The housing will balance pretty well from that point. I don't know what you have to work with, but if you have a hoist or cherry picker that will work just fine. If not, there are alternatives.


----------



## billy.boice (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Not exactly. Remove the three lift link pins, the seat, all the tinware, levers, linkage, etc over the lift housing. Then remove the right side cover and the control valve roller. Remove the lift pump standpipe and then remove the lift housing. With that off the screen can be reached, probably without disturbing much on left side cover. Maybe a line or two on the inside. There should also be a screen on the back of the auxiliary pump that will need attention as well, judging by the creamy look of the oil dripping in your photo.
> 
> Typically, when removing a lift housing on Massey tractors I use a short length of light duty chain that I can fit a 7/16 bolt through, and attach it to the rearmost bolthole for the seat bracket. Once the gasket has been broken loose, use whatever lifting devise is available and lift straight up. The housing will balance pretty well from that point. I don't know what you have to work with, but if you have a hoist or cherry picker that will work just fine. If not, there are alternatives.


Thanks for all your help!!


----------

